# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Fave Frog and Why?

## RAAV

what is everyones favorite frog and why 

My favorite is the Afrcan bullfrog i love there large size and hardiness i also love there cute eyes that pop out lol

your turn

----------


## SkeletalFrog

Aesthetically, my favorite is definitely the Suriname Horned Frog, particularly the green ones.

Scientifically, my favorite is _Pedostibes hosii_, the Asian yellow-spotted jumping toad (or tree toad).  I badly want some for one of my experiments, which deals with the rate of evolution of muscle properties, because they represent a powerful jumper that evolved from a group that's generally pretty terrible at jumping (toads).

----------


## RAAV

> Aesthetically, my favorite is definitely the Suriname Horned Frog, particularly the green ones.
> 
> Scientifically, my favorite is _Pedostibes hosii_, the Asian yellow-spotted jumping toad (or tree toad).  I badly want some for one of my experiments, which deals with the rate of evolution of muscle properties, because they represent a powerful jumper that evolved from a group that's generally pretty terrible at jumping (toads).


great post on your fave frog and why  :Smile:

----------


## RAAV

anyone else????  :Smile:

----------


## Beardo

As far as the frogs I have personally kept, I enjoy the Giant Pixies the most. Their ease of care, personality and large size make them very appealing to me. I also love the look of their "armored" skin texture.

----------


## RAAV

> As far as the frogs I have personally kept, I enjoy the Giant Pixies the most. Their ease of care, personality and large size make them very appealing to me. I also love the look of their "armored" skin texture.


good choice  :Smile:

----------


## NetworkLabs

My Favorite frog is he American Green Tree Frog! Why? Because they are bigger than my other frog and are friendly!

----------


## Kristen

Mines The Orange-thighed Frog (Litoria xanthomera)
I just love it's yellow feet, and they're just really cute,  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poly

My favourite frog is the Hypsiboas picturata. I just think it is an amazing frog, with it's eyes are it's most distinct feature.

----------


## Heather

Royce, that frog is adorable! Great choice!

----------


## Pandora3d

my favorites are MY american toads, because they are MINE and i love them lots!!  :Big Grin:  
i love how they look when they hunt, i never realized how mobile/agile they are! and the little toe twitching is just so hilarious to me still. 

other than that, i still dig the classic red-eyed tree frog. they always look SOOO interested in what they see, lol. they are all so darn cute i wish i could hug them all, haha.

----------


## Terry

My favorites are the clawed frogs and Surinam toads. They are awesome  :Smile:  I also like spadefoots and toads.

----------


## Raya

By looks, Megophrys Nasuta. I Would really like to keep one but from what I've heard they are veeery loud.

----------


## ThatCurlyTop

Favorite frog as a pet? Oh, a Gray Treefrog.. but, alas, I'm biased. XD

My favorite frogs to look at?


Red Eyes

White's tree frogs. (When I first saw you guys calling them "WTF's" I was like "why are you calling them what-the-eff frogs?" XD)

Waxy monkey Treefrogs. The look like dragons!


And the bird poop frog. :P

----------


## Heather

Tough choice.... Let's see....

I may have to pick three  :Big Grin: , lol!

1. Red eyed tree frogs...

Because they are just simply beautiful frogs. Theirs colors are so brilliant. Those adorable big boggly red eyes are endearing  :Smile: . They're smooth and hop effortlessly from branch to branch. 



2. Ceratophrys cranwelli ....

I like their beautiful patterns and their round statures. Their aggressive hunting styles are fun to watch. I love how they grow quickly as youngsters and you can watch their progress. It's cute how they burrow to the tips of their nose and eyes. 



3. The clown frog....

I don't have one but they're so cute  :Smile: , and their patterns and colors are pretty.

Not my photo (from Google)...



 :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

The Wood frog--Lithobates sylvaticus--hands down (although I really like a few others)! This was the first frog I saw when I was little and thus grew up around. I instantly fell for those eyes  :Wink: ! The markings and colorings of this little frog are just remarkable (even though they are shades of brown, black, and white). But perhaps their way of hibernating is what fascinates me the most..their blood contains a chemical that acts like antifreeze, enabling them to freeze completely solid! It would be amazing to actually get to find a frozen Wood frog! And my love for these amphibians will never end. Hehe, I own 4 right now  :Smile: 

Here is pic of a juvenile Woodie:

----------


## Pandora3d

> The Wood frog--Lithobates sylvaticus--hands down (although I really like a few others)! This was the first frog I saw when I was little and thus grew up around. I instantly fell for those eyes ! The markings and colorings of this little frog are just remarkable (even though they are shades of brown, black, and white). But perhaps their way of hibernating is what fascinates me the most…..their blood contains a chemical that acts like antifreeze, enabling them to freeze completely solid! It would be amazing to actually get to find a frozen Wood frog! And my love for these amphibians will never end. Hehe, I own 4 right now 
> 
> Here is pic of a juvenile Woodie:


those are pretty darn funny looking! they remind me of a simpson's character, lol - very cute indeed, and very cool about them being able to freeze and thaw out!   Nature is so bada$$!!

----------


## Heather

Lol! Super cute pic Autumn! Can you draw one like him?

----------


## Sherry

I Like Whites tree frogs Because I hear they are very comical and I think they are cute!!  I like Tomato frogs too because they are funny looking.

----------


## Autumn

> Lol! Super cute pic Autumn! Can you draw one like him?


Certainly  :Smile: !! That would be fun to draw!

----------


## Autumn

> those are pretty darn funny looking! they remind me of a simpson's character, lol - very cute indeed, and very cool about them being able to freeze and thaw out!   Nature is so bada$$!!


Haha  :Smile: ....I know!!

----------


## S13

Mine would have to be Coqui.  Frog represents my heritage and while the sound they emit might bother others, its definitely music to my ears.  :Smile:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

> Aesthetically, my favorite is definitely the Suriname Horned Frog, particularly the green ones.
> 
> Scientifically, my favorite is _Pedostibes hosii_, the Asian yellow-spotted jumping toad (or tree toad).  I badly want some for one of my experiments, which deals with the rate of evolution of muscle properties, because they represent a powerful jumper that evolved from a group that's generally pretty terrible at jumping (toads).


Pedostibes hosii isn't quit the jumper. I think you mean climbing  :Wink:  Yellow spotted climbing toad is the English name if i recall correctly.
It is a fascinating family indeed.

I really won't be able to point out what i think is my favorite adaption by mother nature, all amazing in their own way.
Some calling like a bird, feeding eggs to their tadpoles, secreting poison, being able to break bones in order to defend themself against predators, vivid colorations, being as small as 6mm, being as big as a small sized dog, jumping a whooping 12 metres, keeping their tadpoles in the stomach or in a pouch to protect them from a harsh environment and so i can go on.
I think if you look close enough you will find something amazing in every single species that is alive today.

----------


## SkeletalFrog

> Pedostibes hosii isn't quit the jumper. I think you mean climbing  Yellow spotted climbing toad is the English name if i recall correctly.
> It is a fascinating family indeed.


Well, they're a better jumper than most toads, which is the part I'm interested in - how fast can muscle properties evolve?

----------


## wesleybrouwer

> Well, they're a better jumper than most toads, which is the part I'm interested in - how fast can muscle properties evolve?


Where did you hear/read about them being exceptional jumpers compared to other toad species?

Ofcourse they are able to jump, but i think nothing exceptional.
I have 2 groups of hosii and even when provoked they will rather run away then taking a leap.
They did surprise me however, in the way they are capable of swimming.
Looking at the back feet you would guess they handle well in water, but they are extremely fast swimmers.
Guess it's the main reason why they may have powerful hindlimbs, perhaps they are in need of power in hindlimbs in order to swim in fast flowing waters.
So extraordinary swimmers...yes, but not to brilliant jumpers compared to other toad species if i see what they are capable of.

But always curious to read any research papers on them if you found it in there.

----------


## SkeletalFrog

A friend of mine at another institution has some, and did some jumping trials with them, attempting to induce maximum jumping.  Not sure if he's doing anything with the data, though.  Once I get ahold of some myself, I'll have more quantitative data, both for swimming and jumping (and some pretty awesome high-speed videos as a result).

----------


## BlueisallIneed

He is so cute!!!!! Love the photo!!! 



> My favourite frog is the Hypsiboas picturata. I just think it is an amazing frog, with it's eyes are it's most distinct feature.


My fav, The Whites Tree frog! Mine is like a kid, he knows who I am, he jumps to me and can sit on me for hours. You can't beat that from a frog. Haha, yea I know orginal but hes my boo  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAAV

keep the posts and answers coming  :Smile:

----------


## Kitten

Geez....I'm not sure what my favorite species of frog is. I LOVE them all. However, I guess if I _have_ to choose then it would be the Red Eye Tree frog. I just love their big red eyes and they are just so exotic looking.

My favorite frog that I currently have is Froggy, my male P. adspersus. I just love his fiesty attitude. He's so cute!

----------


## pansie

wow those are some amazing pics!! I love my pixie.. we're thinking he's an edulis? but he is such a feisty lil guy!!

but i love the cartoon look of my pac too

WTF and the red eyed ones are pretty awesome!

----------

